
MacOS could drop below 6% market share this month - geospeck
https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?qprid=9&qpcustomb=0&qpsp=204&qpnp=13&qptimeframe=M
======
foozed
from the "Can you explain the Net Market Share methodology for collecting
data?" part of NetMarketShares FAQ[0]: "[...]43% are commerce sites [...]"

Could it just be that christmas shopping skews these statistics? Then again,
statistics for the previous years don't seem to support this theory.

All in all this doesn't seem like information I would want to base any claims
on.

[0] ->
[https://www.netmarketshare.com/faq.aspx#methodology](https://www.netmarketshare.com/faq.aspx#methodology)

~~~
Fnoord
Just like Alexa Rank, can't take either serious.

------
sogen
April is 9.56%, so I shouldn't trust those stats a lot

~~~
scholia
Agreed. Netmarketshare's figures for all operating systems vary in
unbelievable ways ... and April's 9.56% looks like one of those unbelievable
variations. (The Mac share went up 2 points for no discernible reason, then
came down 2 points over the next three months.)

It's not too far-fetched to believe that the Mac's share used to be roughly
7-8% and is now roughly 6-7%, which is as much as I'd take from Netmarketshare
numbers.

However, that would be against the historic trend of the Mac's increasing
market share, and I don't see any evidence for it in the marketplace. The
people who were waiting for new Macs didn't stop using their old Macs.

~~~
sogen
Agreed, if more people are using Macs/Macbooks, it doesn't click.

For this, I always try to compare stats from three sites, because they all
differ.

------
maverick_iceman
I wonder why they are not including Chrome OS?

~~~
prairiedock
Seconded. Their statistics without Chrome OS are of little interest, and a
distortion of actual desktop trends.

~~~
nextweek2
Wouldn't the Linux column include Chrome OS:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_syste...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Desktop_and_laptop_computers)

~~~
maverick_iceman
I don't think the Linux column includes Chrome OS. Chromebooks have recently
outsold Macs. The Linux numbers couldn't be that small if Chromebooks are
included.

------
StringyBob
Key word from title is _desktop_ , although I presume that does include
laptop, but not other mobile devices.

~~~
dumb-saint
MacOS doesn't run on other mobile devices.

~~~
skookum
I'm not sure what higher-level point the GP was trying to make[1], but I'm
fairly sure they knew macOS doesn't run on mobile. Their implication is that
were mobile devices included in the tally they would have contributed
significantly to the denominator.

[1] I suspect it is that macOS + iOS would be a better numerator to pit
against "Windows on all devices". However the GP having corrected themselves
immediately means its not clear what the point is.

